#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευή κατοικίας από πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης σε εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδο!

## zarzour

Καλησπέρα,



  Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν, βάσει του νέου ΝΟΚ, επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή κατοικίας με την χρήση σάντουιτς πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης (ως τοιχοποιία) και μεταλλικός σκελετός, σε εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδο!


Φυσικά, το γήπεδο είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο κατά παρέκκλιση.


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΝΟΚ δεν απαγορεύει τις κατασκευές από συγκεκριμένο είδος φέροντα οργανισμού.

----------


## Ctzouvelekis

Φέρων οργανισμός μεταλλικός και τοιχοπληρώσεις από πάνελ είναι πολύ συνηθισμένος τρόπος δόμησης σε βιομηχανικές ζώνες. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός τέτοιου επιπέδου σε υλικά και δε σε περιορίζει ο ΝΟΚ. Επίσης ο ΝΟΚ δε σου υποδεικνύει πως διενεργείται η στατική μελέτη.

----------

